# Can't decide what to smoke first.



## remarkekim

I seasoned my smoker today, but I cant decide what to smoke first.  I am afraid of screwing up whatever I try so I should probably do something cheap.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jefflisa828

I did pork loin chops first cause they were on sale and I am learning as I am also new that I worry too much there is a lot of help and great people here follow directions and just do it lol that is the best direction I can give you other than read alot


----------



## gotarace

Do a Chuckie...a great piece of meat to smoke and the end results will amaze you. You will never look at a chuck roast the same way again. 

If you want to try something quick and easy..try burgers or a meatloaf...they are great also.


----------



## remarkekim

Ill just look for something that's on sale for my first.

When I seasoned today, I used a full chimney of lump, with the minion method, My temps were at 250, but I had to leave for an hour and when I got back my temps were at 350, so I closed one of the lower vents and left the other at about 1/4 open. and it seemed to even out to 220-250

From what I read afterward, I should use a lot less in the chimney to start out, and keep the lower vents a lot more closed than I started.


----------



## bmudd14474

Pork butt. hard to screw up


----------



## SmokinAl

Beer can chicken is easy.


----------



## biaviian

Turkey Legs or any chicken product.  I think turkey legs are, by far, the easiest thing to smoke.


----------



## fpnmf

Here..from the handy dandy search tool is some good reading, Right from your header>>>http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=what+to+smoke+first  

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig


----------



## realtorterry

I'm with Bmudd. Try a pork butt. Takes awhile, but hard to screw up!! Good luck & let us know.


----------



## chef willie

I'm a fan of chicken legs with the thighs attached...easy to do, doesn't take all day..kinda instant gratification and usually cheap. Good luck with the maiden smoke and post some pics.....show no fear


----------



## flash

gotarace said:


> Do a Chuckie...a great piece of meat to smoke and the end results will amaze you. You will never look at a chuck roast the same way again.
> 
> If you want to try something quick and easy..try burgers or a meatloaf...they are great also.




True, but even chuckies and pork butts are getting expensive now. Always the cheapest and probably the easiest is Chicken "Thigh Quarters". Hard to mess them up although unless you can hit 300 to 325º on your smoker, the skin will be rubbery. You can always finish them up on a hot grill to crisp up the skin if need be.


----------



## alelover

I just did some leg quarters. They are easy. And if your temp gets away from you a little there will be no damage. Like was said above it doesn't take real long either.


----------



## jacobtia

I'd say start with a meat loaf! Meat loaf is cheap to make and is amazing on the smoker! But if you want an actual cut of meat to smoke I say jump right in and do a brisket! Go big or go home!


----------



## flash

jacobtia said:


> I'd say start with a meat loaf! Meat loaf is cheap to make and is amazing on the smoker! But if you want an actual cut of meat to smoke I say jump right in and do a brisket! Go big or go home!




 Buy that Brisket on sale then, if its your first. You may be sorely disappointed in the outcome.


----------



## biaviian

Flash said:


> Buy that Brisket on sale then, if its your first. You may be sorely disappointed in the outcome.


My first one was thrown out.  All of my next briskets have been amazing.  The first one could hardly be cut it was so dry and hard.


----------



## flash

Biaviian said:


> My first one was thrown out.  All of my next briskets have been amazing.  The first one could hardly be cut it was so dry and hard.


 So, what did you do to improve it??


----------



## biaviian

Flash said:


> So, what did you do to improve it??


I got a better handle on my temps.


----------

